# Nikon D50 (SLR)



## rockstar (Aug 22, 2006)

Hello all! I'm new to photography and I've been doing some research on some digital SLR cameras. I've fallen in love with the Nikon D50, because, from the sound of the reviewers, it's the best bang-for-the-buck digital SLR out there. As, I've mentioned, I am new to photography so something as expensive as the Nikon D50 probably will be more than I need, in terms of photo-taking but I'd eventually want to take photography more seriously. Just letting you all know so you don't flame a beginner for buying such a crazy camera.

Anyway, my questions are (1) how good is this camera and (2) can some of you post some pictures up, taken with a Nikon D50? For the latter, I know the quality is all dependant upon the photographer and equipment being used, but just as a generality, I'd like to see what it CAN do.

Thanks!


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 22, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.

I don't have a D50 (I'm more of a Canon guy) but the D50 is certainly a great camera.  It will definitely allow you to grow as your knowledge of photography increases.

The Canon Rebel XT is quite similar to the D50 and would also be a good fit.  I don't mean to start a Canon vs Nikon debate...they are both very good cameras.  I suggest going into a store and holding them, playing with them.  Get the one that feels best to you.

The D50 and Rebel XT are entry level DSLR cameras.  You might be able to upgrade to a higher level body with not much more money.  The Nikon D70s and Canon 20D are both a step higher than the D50 or Rebel...but have both been recently discontinued...which means you might find a good deal on one.
Nikon's D80 and Canon's 30D are the new models.

Also, it is rumored to be an upgrade to the Rebel XT coming in September...which would probably be better than either the Rebel XT or the D50...for around the same price.


----------



## skiboarder72 (Aug 24, 2006)

i love my D50, its my first dslr and the quality is amazing, i just got a extra flash for it and it takes amazing portraits... pictures on my website

http://jjonesphotography.awardspace.com/


----------



## TommiP (Aug 25, 2006)

I recently got a D50, my first slr and i think it is great, loads for features, nice to use and a good price for what you get. I would not hesitate in recommending one. A brilliant Camera.

Go to a shop and try one out.


----------



## fotogenik (Aug 25, 2006)

I use a D50 (as seen in my signature) and photo's I have taken are available on my websites listed below.

Cheers,


----------



## joyride (Aug 26, 2006)

Also, I wen tiwht the D50, aminly for price and feel.  It just fit in my hand much better.  The feel of the D50 really sealed the deal for me.  I wold suggest grabing both of them.   As for the pictures I have taken with it:  http://homepages.wmich.edu/~j2cervin


----------



## dsp921 (Aug 26, 2006)

The D50 is a great camera.  Go to pbase.com and do a search on D50, it'll give you plenty of pictures taken with that camera.  Also, don't forget that the lens used makes a huge difference in image quality.  With that in mind, if you get the D50, pass on the 18-55 kit lens and kick in a little extra money for the 18-70mm (the one that comes with the D70s kit), it's built a lot better (metal lens mount instead of the 18-55's plastic mount) and is better optically.


----------



## D-50 (Aug 26, 2006)

I agree 100% with getting the 18-70, its a much more solid lens.


----------



## forzaF1 (Aug 27, 2006)

I love my D50. All of the pics on my site(link in my signature) were taken  with my D50(mostly with my 70-300mm ED lens and some with my 28-80mm)


----------



## rockstar (Aug 28, 2006)

thanks for all the replies guys and gals!
those pictures are excellent!

i've definitely made up my mind about getting a D50 (i'm getting one)!


----------



## ravikiran (Sep 29, 2006)

Hello Rockstar,
Welcome to the forum. And CONGRATULATIONS on getting a new D50. It's just wonderful. I too got one. But I would like to suggest you one thing. Get the best possible lens after considering all of your options (your preferences, mode of photography, and above all budget). Selection of lens is the most priority issue in SLR's.
thankyou,

amiably,
Ravi Kiran.s


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Sep 29, 2006)

I have been using the D50 for about a year now.  It is an entry level digital SLR camera, but do not let ENTRY LEVEL fool you.  You still need to know how to use an SLR and it can give some great results.  Really, the camera is not the biggest factor when it comes to quality of images.  It mainly relys on the photographer and the lenses you use.  
Here are some of my photographs that I have done with the D50:
































Just a very small sample of course.


----------



## rmh159 (Oct 2, 2006)

I debated on the Rebel XT and the D50 for a looooong time and finally went with the D50.  From what I've read the XT produces SLIGHTLY better pics but the kit lens isn't as good as the D50.  Of course there are millions of ways around each issue but for me... right out of the box I went with the D50.

I definitely agree with Big Mike though... both cameras are awesome and you can't really make a BAD choice here.


----------



## forzaF1 (Oct 2, 2006)

rmh159 said:
			
		

> I debated on the Rebel XT and the D50 for a looooong time and finally went with the D50.  From what I've read the XT produces SLIGHTLY better pics but the kit lens isn't as good as the D50.  Of course there are millions of ways around each issue but for me... right out of the box I went with the D50.
> 
> I definitely agree with Big Mike though... both cameras are awesome and you can't really make a BAD choice here.


If the user knows what he's doing, a D50 could take better pictures than some noob with a D2x. I think you'll love the camera. Good luck!


-John


----------



## midget patrol (Oct 2, 2006)

rmh159 said:
			
		

> I debated on the Rebel XT and the D50 for a looooong time and finally went with the D50.  From what I've read the XT produces SLIGHTLY better pics but the kit lens isn't as good as the D50.  Of course there are millions of ways around each issue but for me... right out of the box I went with the D50.
> 
> I definitely agree with Big Mike though... both cameras are awesome and you can't really make a BAD choice here.


I've read the opposite: the RebelXT has a 2mp advantage but the images coming off of a d50 are actually higher quality. *shrug*

Personally, I love my d50. Here's an example. Shot with the 28-80 kit lens:


----------



## fmw (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice stuff, Mom.  You have a great eye.  My comment on the camera is that the D50 is anything but unsophisticated.  Aside from the lower level of resolution and the ruggedness of a metal body, it will produce the same results as any Digital Nikon.  I think Mom's images say it all.


----------



## Hfry (Oct 4, 2006)

Hmmm..  GLad This Thread was started.  Very Helpfull.. Thanks People.  I can see a D50 in my collection Soon.  Very Soon.


----------

